# What's the story on Eggliners?



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Right after I got into this hobby about a year and a half ago--all primed to see & build realistic-looking stuff--I happened across chitchat re the Eggliner. I'd seen 'em on eBay and just passed on, figuring, "Huh, toy train. Never be seen in LS modelling." I was wrong on that one. Someone even built Eggliners from other pieces, so I assume they're long out of production. So, what were the Eggliners? A fad? Something neat 'n different for the jaded? Since things are a little slow, this won't take up space.

Les


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, 

Check Aristo Craft for a full line of them

Dave


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

They're still in production?? Holy cow. Was there a prototype of the thing? I forgot to ask, assuming there wasn't. Thanks for the reply.


Les


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

Somebody hacked one from two Streamliner Obs ends. Aristo started making them and they sell so they keep making them.

Go figure...


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

When Aristo-Craft first made their streamlined observation passenger car, the shell was bright aluminum but the end was plastic. As I understand, later versions of the new observation cars were all aluminum, leaving lots of plastic end pieces left over. Someone at A-C took two of these end pieces put them together and mounted them on a motor block. The Eggliner was hatched.

Despite howls of protest from the nitpickers, it was an instant success. Aristo-Craft continues to make new paint schemes and they sell well.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Les....I have several of them. Nothing in the GRR world excites a 3 year old more than seeing a bunch of Eggliners running around a loop of track. They are great trains to let the little ones runs...they can lift them...they can get them on the track...they look good running. Priceless fun.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

As a garden railroader I'm "dyed-in-the-wool" Live Steam 1:32 scale ONLY (1:32 is the only CORRECT scale for Gauge 1 Track... 1:20.3 is just a scale model of a scale model... narrow gauge trains are just an extra large scale model of a Standard Gauge train!).

BUT...

I have no idea why, but I find watching the "EggLiners" to be strongly appealing. They are even better than most of the toy electric steam engines on the market. 

Several modelers have bashed them into some even neater cars beyond what AristoCraft have come up with.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend told me he was going to get me one at a trainshow the other week. 

I told him if he did, he would soon find out how far I could place-kick one. 

My father (HO modeller since the early 1950s) always bings them up to refer to my LS interest as playing trains Vs. models.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked Lewis. His story went along these lines... 

We stuck 2 ends of the streemline observation car together and put a power truck under it one day and had it sitting around. Then somebody asked, and we made one for them. A few months later, somebody else asked about it, so we made another one. Finally I decided it might as well be a product. The silly thing is our biggest seller and the nuttier I make them, the more they sell. 

Careful, they're not allowed at Cozad's


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 12/25/2008 7:47 AM

Careful, they're not allowed at Cozad's









Power them with batteries, Tom and they'll run all day long at Marty's. With the new, smaller R/C receivers coming out, don't be surprised that they'll be running with R/C and full sound.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the 12 gauge on them at my house. Cute,, I'ss hate that word!!!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay, Guys, thanks. I just picked Marty' post for a general reply because it was at the end of the string, and, anyone who owns guns can't be all bad.









I admit, they're cute. (sorry Marty). And I imagine they'd look good running a loop. I like to look at the whimsy trains on another board. And, I think there's a risk of taking a hobby too seriously. When I discovered the vertical-boilered critters, I was lost. Gone. I wanted something different from 027, and those are sure enough different.

Well, a long-simmering question has been answered. Thanks to all who posted, and Merry Christmas! May your fondest modelling dreams become real during this next year.

Les


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Les.... 

A good friend, Jerry McKenzie, who belongs to the ABTO (Arizona Big Train Operators) runs 6-8 Eggliners at a time on a rasied, portable 4 x 8 oval layout at different shows. He's run at the Big Train Show, Dan Hoag's open house in Phoenix, etc. There's an "ON" push button control for the kids to push and run them. They chase each other for as long as the button is held down. The kids love them. It's a real hoot to see them run....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some end caps and made some 'coaches' for mine. They light up at night also. Jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 12/25/2008 8:42 AM
I use the 12 gauge on them at my house. Cute,, I'ss hate that word!!!


"12 gauge".... wow, that size would be big enough people could ride IN the EggLiners!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at the first photo in the post by Dennis Paulson on the 2nd page of this thread:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/67213/view/topic/Default.aspx


Are those "European" style "EggLiners"?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

For some real fun, and something the kids just go nuts over, turn your Egg Liner into a Rail-Bot. It just cruises around your layout avoiding collisions with the other trains. Throw your hat on the track, and it will stop and wait for it to be removed.











Distance sensors front and rear. Coupler is plugged up so it acts like a bumper, in case it gets too close.Rail-Bot Info


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

See, I told you they weren't allowed at Cozad's!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/25/2008 11:00 AM
Take a look at the first photo in the post by Dennis Paulson on the 2nd page of this thread:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/67213/view/topic/Default.aspx


Are those "European" style "EggLiners"?






Mixnitz locos on part of the StLB network in Austria. They have an actual prototype still working on a limited basis on the Steiermärkischen Landesbahnen :

http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/at/private/StLB/narrow_gauge/electric/pix.html


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 12/25/2008 9:55 AM
Les.... 

A good friend, Jerry McKenzie, who belongs to the ABTO (Arizona Big Train Operators) runs 6-8 Eggliners at a time on a rasied, portable 4 x 8 oval layout at different shows. He's run at the Big Train Show, Dan Hoag's open house in Phoenix, etc. There's an "ON" push button control for the kids to push and run them. They chase each other for as long as the button is held down. The kids love them. It's a real hoot to see them run.... 



This is EXACTYLY what I was referring to that I'd seen. If you have little ones in the house...or grandchildren...this is a GREAT idea. I may have to power just one loop of my layout for this exact concept.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 12/25/2008 2:12 PM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/25/2008 11:00 AM
Take a look at the first photo in the post by Dennis Paulson on the 2nd page of this thread:

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/67213/view/topic/Default.aspx


Are those "European" style "EggLiners"?






Mixnitz locos on part of the StLB network in Austria. They have an actual prototype still working on a limited basis on the Steiermärkischen Landesbahnen :

http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/at/private/StLB/narrow_gauge/electric/pix.html







Which, then, means the EggLiner is just an "Americanized" Mixnitz!









Has anybody put a pantograph on an EggLiner yet?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Let us hope not, would be the waste of a perfectly good pantograph!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I converted one to battery and it was great for pulling my track cleaner when I had track power...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty has the right Idea. Good for target pratice. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 12/26/2008 7:44 AM
Marty has the right Idea. Good for target pratice. Later RJD


Then that is just another thing they are good for!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Any thing can be used for something. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You non-Eggliners are a cruel bunch!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Real Eggliners:
The eggliner is powered by a battery in the first egg, activated by the pushbutton.









... and the Eggliner Double Helix....



JimC.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Obviously, some people don't take these serious. Every time I pop a top this henhouse cackkles.

Henhouse

May be some day I will post a photo of a real one.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty,
I carry a Glock to protect mine! " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> Wait until the ones with Speedos make their appearance.
LAO


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cuteness aside, if I want something to run on a friend's layout but I don't want to lug a bunch of equipment with me, the Eggliner is the vehicle of choice. It is small, strong, and a definite crowd pleaser - and it bearly takes up any room in the automobile. If I can ever find a good figure of the Looney Toons Taz, I'd like to mount a trolley pole on my Eggliner and have the Taz figure swinging by one arm from the end of the trolley pole. That would surely put a grin on the faces of kids of all ages.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Weatherby on 12/26/2008 8:06 PM
Obviously, some people don't take these serious. Every time I pop a top this henhouse cackkles.

Henhouse

May be some day I will post a photo of a real one.





Is it just me, or is that the Cololnel on the rear (front?) of the eggliner?


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yes, IT is the KFC RR. Klucker Fryer Crispy RR. I runs from the Deep Fryer Quarry to the Crispy. Crispy is operated by Mr. Potato Head. It is a long story and was the cover of AWNUTS magazine Vol 7 Number 4 page 9 through 12. The guy, you may see, in the switch tower is Mr. Fox - he watches the hen house.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/25/2008 2:24 PM
Has anybody put a pantograph on an EggLiner yet?






No, but how about air tanks and such







-












-Brian


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

A rabbit train and a Turkey train them is good Hunting. 12 Gage works good







Later RJD


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 12/27/2008 6:44 PM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 12/25/2008 2:24 PM
Has anybody put a pantograph on an EggLiner yet?






No, but how about air tanks and such







-












-Brian 





How fast will these things go when you light both model rocket motors up top?


Raymond


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess my Scottish terrier would fit right in at Marty's; because she hates my Eggliner. She ignores anything else that i run, but if I put the Eggliner on, she will chase it around the layout, and knock it off the track. Then she struts off with ears and tail held high!!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

it took me longer then I thought to find this picture as it was a lot older mag then my memory said ...... august 1966 trains 


















eggliner prototype ???


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's it, I gotta find another hobby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It is been said many times before..."There is a prototype for everything!"

Much as I think the eggliner is a mighty silly product, I wish I had track power so I could run a large fleet of them!!!!!

How much battery could be stuffed in one Eggliner?

I think it would be neat to have sensors on both ends that would govern the speed... including stop and/or reverse the motor if some object (another Eggliner!) got too close, so that I could just turn the fleet loose on the track... I have a short section of bi-directional single track between my loopbacks that would be fun to watch a fleet of them try to avoid each other in!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You could make a battery car out of two observation car ends, or here is an article on adding battery power:
http://www.geocities.com/eggink806/eggliner.html


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02/14/2009 9:46 AM
How much battery could be stuffed in one Eggliner? 
I think it would be neat to have sensors on both ends that would govern the speed... including stop and/or reverse the motor if some object (another Eggliner!) got too close, so that I could just turn the fleet loose on the track... I have a short section of bi-directional single track between my loopbacks that would be fun to watch a fleet of them try to avoid each other in!












Well, my G-Scale Graphics "RailBot" does just that. They operate very close to your description above, with the exception of no reverse. I usually run one full size train under Critter or RailBoss control, and then put a couple of RailBots out to cruise around on the same loop of track.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 02/14/2009 10:56 AM
Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02/14/2009 9:46 AM
How much battery could be stuffed in one Eggliner? 
I think it would be neat to have sensors on both ends that would govern the speed... including stop and/or reverse the motor if some object (another Eggliner!) got too close, so that I could just turn the fleet loose on the track... I have a short section of bi-directional single track between my loopbacks that would be fun to watch a fleet of them try to avoid each other in!












Well, my G-Scale Graphics "RailBot" does just that. They operate very close to your description above, with the exception of no reverse. I usually run one full size train under Critter or RailBoss control, and then put a couple of RailBots out to cruise around on the same loop of track.


I was thinkin' I had seen something like that, but, for "my" layout, I would HAVE to have a reversing of the motor on at least some of the cars. I have cogitated on this automation for quite some time (not in just about the Eggliner, but any trains) and that short section of bidirectional track is a real problem... if two cars eventually meet on it all of them stop in just a few seconds. If one of the two that cause it can be reversed then the only problem is if any part of the train is still in the "Slip-switch" at the exit of the loopback. An Eggliner reduces the chance of backing into a switch with half the train on the diverging route and the switch set the other way. (Ya just don't wanna split a train over a switch!)

Each car would have to have a predeliction to go forward and that strength of that predeliction would have to be varied amongst the cars... each car has a different priority compared to the others. So if two cars meet head-on on the single track one will reverse and the other will just slow (or stop and wait for the other to get farther away) until the way is clear to speed up.

Of course that means that the car that reversed will have to go all the way around the loopback and then traverse it again forward before it could proceed to the other end and it might have trouble doing that if the car that is "pushing" it backwards is too close for it to decide to go forward again... might end up with all the cars being pushed backward by the highest priority car or the lowest priority car stuck between two higher priority cars coming into the single track from opposite directions.

It is a puzzle that may not be solvable by standalone brains in each car. It would probably require some communication between the cars or a variable priority based on where the car is or is going or knowledge of where the other cars are at all times.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I will not rest content until I see pantographs on an eggliner.









A thought just occurred to me: where's the ca 1850 Eggliner? Hmm? I feel my area of interest is being ignored!









Les


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 02/14/2009 1:25 PM
I will not rest content until I see pantographs on an eggliner.









A thought just occurred to me: where's the ca 1850 Eggliner? Hmm? I feel my area of interest is being ignored!









Les



Ummmm... wouldn't that, today, be called a "Bobber Caboose"?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I never saw this thread till today (likely away for christmas at the time) . . . . . Great lashup of eggliners w/ your observation car Jerry !

doug c 



Jerry Barnes said:


> _I got some end caps and made some 'coaches' for mine. They light up at night also. Jerry_


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I never saw this thread till today (likely away for christmas at the time) .


*Xmas 2009 ??* (Amazing how these old threads reappear.)

P.S. Doug - you know Bachmann is re-releasing them later this year or early next ?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Doug, from February 2009 to September 2016. You got to be away until February for Christmas vacation? I want your job! 

That was indeed a cute string of eggliners.

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the good news is Bachmann will reissue these, the bad news is that so far they are only offering holiday paint jobs.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad my Eggliner train re-surfaced. Have not run it in awhile.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a video of my Eggliner train. Need to run it again. It was on track power at this time, later converted to battery/rx in the coach behind the engine.


----------

